# ТЕРМОЛАЗЕРДИСК ?



## Artemis (8 Мар 2012)

*Скажите,пожалуйста, кто-нибудь слышал про «ТЕРМОЛАЗЕРДИСК»?* Облучение межпозвонкового диска специальным лазером. Иновационная технология доктора Курбатова... Так красиво написано... Что врачи думают?


----------



## gudkov (8 Мар 2012)

Думаю очередной лохотрон.


----------

